# ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (337/20AE) - *Video*



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*ECS Tuning Video*
12.1" 2 Piece Directional Vaned Vented Rotor Upgrade
Lightweight - Reduced rotational and unsprung mass
Easy Installation and Affordable
Fits OEM wheels w/o the need for wheel spacers
Retains Stock Caliper
Retains Stock Parking Brake
Pricing to be released soon.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:11 AM 9-19-2003_


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (337/20AE) - *Video* ([email protected])*

...still waiting for a 12.3" 2-piece vented front rotor upgrade...


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*

Same here! and I will get both then...


_Modified by 9VW23yrs at 6:33 PM 9-19-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (9VW23yrs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9VW23yrs* »_Same here! and I will get both then...

_Modified by 9VW23yrs at 6:33 PM 9-19-2003_

I hear ya guys







We had to bump production on this kit for the project 20AE that has been in our shop.


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade ([email protected])*

still waitng for a 2-piece rotor for the A3 crowd


----------



## Stratocaster1422 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (9VW23yrs)*

Ditto! get on that!


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Stratocaster1422)*

Paul, can you tell me why this upgrade only applies to TT Quattro and 337/20AE owners? It was my understanding that TTQ/337/20AE rear brake parts would bolt up to the rear of any 1.8T/VR6 GTI/Golf/Jetta, caliper, carrier, and all. Couldn't you just slip these rotors on the rear, get the new spacer to space the caliper out and go? Thanks!


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Super1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Super1.8T* »_Paul, can you tell me why this upgrade only applies to TT Quattro and 337/20AE owners?.

This kit uses the wider calipers found stock on the TT225/20AE/337 which
use vented rear rotors. Any TT180/GTI/Jetta would also require a caliper
upgrade to run this kit since they have solid rear rotors.
The good news is that there is a 12.1" 2-piece solid rotor upgrade available.
ECS may also offer the 12.1" vented rear kit with wider calipers too. Expect
another $5-600 on top of the price of this kit.
IMO ~$2K to upgrade the rear brakes is a waste.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*

I agree on that, 2K is a major waste! You can get fronts for that much! The delima I have been going through is whether to just upgrade the fronts and leave the rears not vented or to just suck it up and do it. What good are super fronts with stock rears? (assuming everything is balanced)


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Super1.8T)*

Are you tracking or road racing the car?
If so, then upgrading to some form of vented rear is reasonable.
If you're just doing some canyon carving now and again, paying big
money to upgrade to vented rears is a waste. Believe me I struggled
for months to come to a decision on going to 10.1" vented rears or not.
I decided to save $800 and just upgrade to slotted rotors in the stock
sizes and better pads.



_Modified by DasRaven at 8:02 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*

My ultimate goal on upgrading the brakes is never to fade. I know that is technically impossible, but that is what I am shooting for (aim high







) Leaving the rears non-slotted for that purpose will not do. My goal is to be able to do multiple panic stops from high speeds, say 100 or 120, and be able to do that over and over. Controlled canyon carving and fade-free track days are what I am looking for. The ONLY setup for the rear I have ever come across that might be able to do this is the AP stage III setup at http://www.evoms.com/vw Brakes.htm. I'd say the stock rears would be fried after 1 stop at triple digits. I thought about pairing the rear AP setup with either ECS Stage III or StopTechs. What's your opinion on that setup? Would I even be able to fade the brakes with the right pads after 5 or 6 panic stops above 100?
Funny thing, the other day I learned a great lesson: stops from that fast (>110 or so) begin to use more tire traction than brakes. Sounds funny but you all should try, on a closed course of course.
So I am looking at:
AP 5100 rear kit with 2 piece rotor upgrade: $1649.00 shipped
Stoptech or ECS Stage III: about $1700 or so
Total cost $3400 or so. Yikes! That's near an APR Stage III kit.


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Super1.8T)*

If you _never_ want to fade, you need to be looking at ceramic rotors, not metal.
You also seem a bit fixated on calipers and rotors. Have you investigated the
differences a different pad compound can provide? They can be huge.
Good luck with your search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*

Paul, any upgrades planned for the W8 ?? I believe it shares S4 brakes - 12.6" front rotors with the Lucas caliper/4 pad set up and 10.6" vented rears. I assume it would be able to use any S4 upgrades ????


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*

Ceramic rotors all around would probably cost half my car! I want brakes, but I won't go that far. I am now trying to dig up information on the AP5100 rear setup.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Super1.8T)*

I run the AP Racing front brake setup and stock rear brakes using race pads all around and I don't experience any fade on my mk4. This is a track only car with 300 hp and race tires so you might want to think again about getting the rear brake kit unless you're doing something even more serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (reflexgti)*









*Car:* 2000 1.8T(AWD) 
*WheelTire:* BBS 17x8, Bridgestone S02
*Engine:* APR Stage 3 (stock)
*TestTrack:* Nelson Ledges (just over 2 miles, very fast track, easily reaching 150mph on the back straight which leads into a 2nd gear turn)
Stock OEM Brakes - Horrible Fade
Stock Brakes w/ Hawk Pads - Reduced Fade, but still poor braking after a few laps.
AP Racing 5200 Caliper on 13" rotor, front - Much better, nearly perfect, just a tad too much front bias, however on the street this forward bias is appreciated.
ECS Tuning Stage 2v2 w/ ECS Stage 1R - Perfect bias for heavy track usage. Brake fade is just a distant memory. I'm able to carry more speed in the straights, brake later with no fear of having fade. You'd all be surprised by the gains of a rear brake upgrade.
Something also to keep in mind, this kit also offers:
Reduced Mass (2 piece rotor)
Directional vanes for better cooling
Warp-less design (2 piece rotor)
++ Style points at the car shows


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade ([email protected])*

Hey Paul,
Out of curiosity, what pads where you running front and rear when you had the AP Racing set up and what pads are you using right now with the Stage 2v2 front and Stage 1R?


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasRaven* »_If you _never_ want to fade, you need to be looking at ceramic rotors, not metal.

Why ceramic? There seem to be some real issues with them too, they are noisy, tend to crack and on the Porsches apparently don't provide a huge increase in performance.
http://www.movit.de/htm/ceramic.htm

Ah, they are carbon-ceramic and Porsche makes them an $8k option (it says here). Hmm, that's last on my list... for now.


----------



## DasRaven (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (Geordie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geordie* »_
Why ceramic? There seem to be some real issues with them too, they are noisy, tend to crack and on the Porsches apparently don't provide a huge increase in performance.

Yes, but do they fade?








With a maximum face temperature around 200*, the chances of
them fading under any conditions a GTI could create are almost nil.
That equates to "never" fading in my book.


_Modified by DasRaven at 1:05 PM 10-4-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (reflexgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexgti* »_Hey Paul,
Out of curiosity, what pads where you running front and rear when you had the AP Racing set up and what pads are you using right now with the Stage 2v2 front and Stage 1R?

I've tested serveral brands with both setups. Currently for street use I am running Hawk HP Plus on the fronts and Mintex Red Box on the rear. Track use I switch to Hawk Black or Mintex C-Tech all around.
Yes, choosing the right pad for the correct application is very important. However a majority of my driving (and customers) is done on the street. Our brake kits live on weekend track cars, not all out race cars. By providing a kit which offers increased clamping force, greater mechanical leverage, superior cooling and greatly reduced unsprung and rotational mass we have produced a kit which offers great street and track performance w/o the disadvantages of an all our race system.


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade ([email protected])*

Paul...... do u have this front and rear kit for a corrado VR6?? 
please email me at [email protected]
thanx....


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (DasRaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasRaven* »_...still waiting for a 12.3" 2-piece vented front rotor upgrade...

Yeah...Any chance of anyone making one? With the same specs as a stock TT rotor? but with less weight and 2 piece?


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: ECS 12.1" 2 Piece Vented Rear Rotor Upgrade (BikeBoy24)*

Are you going to make any kind of rear brake upgrade for us mk3 guys?


----------

